# EZ track; Steel vs. nickel silver



## zdavad

I am considering trying the Bachmann EZ track. However, need advice if I should get the steel alloy (black roadbed) or the Nickel silver (grey roadbed). When would I use one instead of the other? Pro's and con's? This would be for my indoor basement layout.

Thank you for any advice.

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nickel silver in a heartbeat! The steel (or brass) will require a lot more maintenance!


----------



## Zeus-cat

Both types will tarnish and require occasional cleanup, but the steel tarnishes much faster.


----------



## zdavad

Is the steel track less expensive than the nickel silver?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't know about new, but used you can find the steel much cheaper, probably because it's the less desirable track.

Trust me, you want the nickel silver. Not only does it tarnish much slower, but the oxide is conductive, so it doesn't cause nearly as much trouble until it really gets tarnished.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto ... nickel silver is the way to go.

Have you planned your layout? Do you intend to have elevated trestle sections and the like? If so, the EZ track is not the most protypical looking for that sort of an application. Also, the EZ track is somewhat limiting in terms of layout design configuration, as you cannot easily cut pieces to length.

You might consider conventional track, instead, with flextrack offereing a bit more free-form layout.

I'd suggest you poke around some layout ideas in a track-layout software before you make any firm decisions. Both of these are good choices, and they both have built-in EZ Track libraries:

www.anyrail.com -- you can download a starter version for free.

Or, try free shareware SCARM ... www.scarm.info

Regards,

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Steel track is more expensive,but, will rust due to high humdity, dirtys faster and doesn;t seem to stay clean as long as Nickel does. Even if not financed for steel, the used stuff will be close to like new compared to steel track.


----------



## tjcruiser

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Steel track is more expensive ...


 I don't think so ...

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=195

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=196


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was going to comment about steel being more expensive, that didn't seem possible to me.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I use the EZ track steel alloy on my layout. Much easier to come by, and a little less on the wallet to buy. You will also find more turnouts and X modules and such. As long as your perform regular track cleaning and maintenance, it'll work just fine.

-J.


----------



## mackdonn

I spent a ton of money on the EZ track and Lifelike earlier this year before I finally broke down and went with atlas. For all the same reasons above with the most prevailing problem being layout. It is very hard to come up with a good layout design with EZ track. Dont get me wrong its a good starter if you are going to be setting it up and taking it down often but once you go to a model train club or museum and see the layouts they have you are going to say "I want that!" maybe not as grand of a set up but something similar in a smaller space, and you cant get there with EZ track.


----------



## broox

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Trust me, you want the nickel silver. Not only does it tarnish much slower, *but the oxide is conductive,* so it doesn't cause nearly as much trouble until it really gets tarnished.


I didn't know that. Thats a prerty good reason right there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I found that out from someone else, and then went and verified it.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

mackdonn said:


> It is very hard to come up with a good layout design with EZ track. Dont get me wrong its a good starter if you are going to be setting it up and taking it down often but once you go to a model train club or museum and see the layouts they have you are going to say "I want that!" maybe not as grand of a set up but something similar in a smaller space, and you cant get there with EZ track.


I'm going to have to disagree. I thought when I dug out my trains again that maybe EZ track wasn't the answer for the second time around. Giving it the benefit of the doubt, I used it again. While it might not look as cool as flextrack sitting on fresh sand or whatnot, it's easy to work with and to clean.

You can also take a faulty section out easier than regular track, just by the EZ track sitting on the layount rather than being a part of the layout. Bachmann sells so many EZ track accessories as well. Switches, crossings, stubs, X's, etc. The possibilities are endless.

-J.


----------



## jjb727

It isn't that bad for steel, to be honest. I only clean them once a week and stay clean. People just don't like to have to clean over and over, but what's the use of worrying about that? Are you gonna buy a house with no carpet just because you don't feel like vaccumming each week? Dust is everywhere and you'll end up having to sweep your floors just as much as you have to vaccumm your carpets, I don't see a difference. Besides, hobibies include responsibility, so clean them. Not like you're gonna be doing it EVERY DAY -_-.


----------

